# Is it me or is 9.2a tivo sw 'full of loose ends'?



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I had tivo 3+ years ago. Thoughtr the layout of stuff in the GUI was pretty good.

Got new TivoHD units.

The Tivo GUI just seems like a 'hodge-podge' and unfinished.

Examples:
Music,Photos.Products&More....A ton of stuff lumped together...Should be a few items levels, like Extras, followed by the 4 items.

Should have ability to MAKE FOLDERS on the tivo

Tivo Desktop programs showing on the Tivo do not show in folders. I have a list of 400+ programs and they display alphabetically on the tivo, evem though they are neatly tucked in folders on the pc. MP3 playback shows the folders music is in, why can't programs display from a computer?

Things scheduled for d/l from internet, like unbox, cnet, etc, should be in the 'to do' list. They are not.

The d/l internet content allows 'season passes' to the content. This should be listed and changeable from the 'Season Pass' screens.

Rhapsody integration is not complete. I actually see typos when I try to connect my account with some broken english.
'Tivo application doesn't suppoted for this account'. Yep, just like that!

Should have ability to make a favorites menu items when you can put anything from any menu under it



The tivo has a great system. It just doesn't seem like they completed the interface. It feels rushed out the door. In the 'old days' you used to know where to go intuitively. Now it feels like dead ends and multiple screens to get where you'd expect to be.

Anyone else think this?


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

philhu said:


> I had tivo 3+ years ago. Thoughtr the layout of stuff in the GUI was pretty good.
> 
> Got new TivoHD units.
> 
> ...


Guess that tivo must have been a series 1. Series 2 and Series 2 Dual Tuner versions were the first to have the "Music, Photos, Products & More" It actually started out as Music & Photos i believe and continued to change as "more" functionality was added. All of the networked/internet related items come off of this menu.



philhu said:


> Should have ability to MAKE FOLDERS on the tivo


This - i do agree with as a good suggestion!!



philhu said:


> Tivo Desktop programs showing on the Tivo do not show in folders. I have a list of 400+ programs and they display alphabetically on the tivo, evem though they are neatly tucked in folders on the pc. MP3 playback shows the folders music is in, why can't programs display from a computer?


Another really good suggestion



philhu said:


> Things scheduled for d/l from internet, like unbox, cnet, etc, should be in the 'to do' list. They are not.


While this would be a nice feature it probably is possible. With the exception of the Unbox (when i order multiple items they do show up in the to do list). Technically the season passes we setup for the tivocasts are just RSS feed subscriptions. Tivo would have no idea when the next video podcast (tivocast) would be uploaded so they cannot show them in the to-do list. They download when they're available.



philhu said:


> The d/l internet content allows 'season passes' to the content. This should be listed and changeable from the 'Season Pass' screens.


This might be possible, but doubt as explained before they are RSS subscriptions and technically different from actual season passes. They're just using the term season pass.



philhu said:


> Rhapsody integration is not complete. I actually see typos when I try to connect my account with some broken english.
> 'Tivo application doesn't suppoted for this account'. Yep, just like that!


I dont ues it so I dont know (oops typos) LOL



philhu said:


> Should have ability to make a favorites menu items when you can put anything from any menu under it


I'm fairly certain this would be a bit difficult to do as it would require a great deal of complex coding to allow the menuing system to be modular.



philhu said:


> The tivo has a great system. It just doesn't seem like they completed the interface. It feels rushed out the door. In the 'old days' you used to know where to go intuitively. Now it feels like dead ends and multiple screens to get where you'd expect to be.


I do understand a bit of where you are coming from in all this, but your "old days" more than likely were series 1 days. I've gone from Series 1 version 1.5 software or so up through a S2 and S2DT and now a TivoHD and all the software versions in between. It's my feeling that you just need to be a bit more patient and learn about all the new features you have access to with your THD and then you'll be flying through the menus like you were in the "old days" to get where you want 

Alex


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Alex....

Alot you say is right......I had a S2SA box 4.01 software, right as folders were starting. That was my last tivo.

I've played another week. And am more comfortable with the tivos than i was.

The RSS/season pass thing.....I don't mean the functionality could all be under season passes, but they could be listed there, and if you click them, the rss/season pass info screen could come up. I know they arent real shows, but to a non-tech user, they really don't know the difference. This 'loop' would just 'complete' the function.

D/l moves etc should show up in the todo list. I want to go to that screen and see status of what is going on, what is downloading and what is transferring.

I hope TIVO is listeninng and taking some notes.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

Glad you are a bit better used to the TivoHD - i'm absolutely loving mine now that my CC install went perfectly! - i'm just not liking the fact that Comcast is putting copy protection on all my digital channels except the locals and the basic cable channels - grrr


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

philhu said:


> The Tivo GUI just seems like a 'hodge-podge' and unfinished.


Well, I doubt it will ever be "finished". There can always be new features.



philhu said:


> Examples:
> Music,Photos.Products&More....A ton of stuff lumped together...Should be a few items levels, like Extras, followed by the 4 items.


Try Galleon. It handles folders better.



philhu said:


> Should have ability to MAKE FOLDERS on the tivo


This has been requested before, but it won't hurt to do it again. Note Galleon handles folders better than any other application out there. but it's buggy even under Galleon. Entering a Galleon folder causes all Galleon folders to show the same set of programs. To clear this, one must enerter a TiVo folder and then go back to a Galleon folder to see the correct programs under that folder. The Galleon developers are claiming this is a bug in the HME middleware, and my own investigations suggest this may be correct.



philhu said:


> Tivo Desktop programs showing on the Tivo do not show in folders. I have a list of 400+ programs and they display alphabetically on the tivo, evem though they are neatly tucked in folders on the pc. MP3 playback shows the folders music is in, why can't programs display from a computer?


Again, try Galleon or pyTiVo. Frankly, TiVo Desktop mostly sucks.



philhu said:


> Rhapsody integration is not complete. I actually see typos when I try to connect my account with some broken english.
> 'Tivo application doesn't suppoted for this account'. Yep, just like that!


I'm pretty sure that is in the 3rd party application (in this case Rhapsody) and has nothing directly to do with HME or TiVo's software. Talk to the vendor who wrote the 3rd party application.


----------

